# Men's Hair Loss > Men's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  Natural home remedies for hair loss

## optimo78

Hello,

I recently read an article about natural remedies to keep and regrow hair to include:

-scalp massage
-fingernail buffing
-lying down with your head tilted
-applying garlic and onion to your scalp
-pulling on hair
-tapping the scalp

Has anyone ever tried these methods? Did they work?

----------


## Clinicspots

You can use hair oils like coconut or almond oil, olive oil, castor oil, amla oil, or others. Add a few drops of rosemary essential oil to the base oil for better and faster results. Other types of oil that you can use are emu oil, argan oil, and wheat germ oil.
For natural and fast hair growth, you can use Indian gooseberry, also known as amla. Indian gooseberry is rich in vitamin C, of which a deficiency in the body can cause hair loss.
Fenugreek, also known as methi, is highly effective in treating hair loss. Fenugreek seeds contain hormone antecedents that enhance hair growth and help rebuild hair follicles
Onion juice helps treat hair loss due to its high sulfur content, which helps improve blood circulation to the hair follicles, regenerate hair follicles and reduce inflammation.
Aloe vera contains enzymes that directly promote healthy hair growth. Also, its alkalizing properties can help bring the scalp and hair’s pH to a more desirable level, which can greatly promote hair growth.
icorice root is another herb that prevents hair loss and further damage to the hair. The mollifying properties of licorice roots open the pores, soothe the scalp and help get rid of irritations like dry flakes. This remedy is good for dandruff, hair loss and baldness.

----------


## fred970

None of this natural BS is going to do anything for your hair loss.

----------


## Herbaliser

> None of this natural BS is going to do anything for your hair loss.


 At least naturals works for my fred.
https://www.baldtruthtalk.com/thread...emedies/page20

----------


## fred970

> At least naturals works for my fred.
> https://www.baldtruthtalk.com/thread...emedies/page20


 Your photos don't prove anything. And you don't even seem to have hair loss. You don't seem young so you would have kept your hair no matter the BS oils you rubbed on your scalp.

Don't give false hope to the newbies. Only proven treatments will help against true male pattern baldness. What you're doing here is irresponsible.

----------


## burtandernie

Herbaliser is doing nothing new. He should go to the regrowth forums and talk to immortal hair who went the natural route for many years, had his own web page, had a large forum following for his massive supplement regime. Many people followed him over the years, and it all turned out to be a scam, but history repeats itself. I never saw one person following his very extensive regime with things like flax seed that ever regrew or kept hair that would not have kept their hair regardless. It just doesnt have results or the evidence it works.
Pictures from one person doesnt prove anything. The big 3 work in a large percent of people and of course by working they carry risks. You cant get a free lunch anything like water of even green spinach has sides in huge amounts.

----------


## DAVE52

> At least naturals works for my fred.
> https://www.baldtruthtalk.com/thread...emedies/page20


 I don't see a difference
One pic , you comb your hair to the side, the other you comb it up

----------


## Herbaliser

I understand that i should have to put the big 3 as my cure for you to see a difference.
Your denials still amazes me, is it because you are stuck with drugs and still believe that hair loss is a cure, and waiting for the magic pill to come out that never does?

----------


## Vic

> I understand that i should have to put the big 3 as my cure for you to see a difference.
> Your denials still amazes me, is it because you are stuck with drugs and still believe that hair loss is a cure, and waiting for the magic pill to come out that never does?


 Look herbalizer, I'm all for the natural path. I'm currently trying to treat my hair loss as naturally as I can. The issue you're having with everyone is that your pictures aren't clear and don't show any sign of new growth. You might have amazing growth clearly visible to you while starring in the mirror but when you make those claims and post pictures that don't back up your claims, people will NATURALLY be skeptical. You could've said the big 3 grew your hair back and would still be getting the same responses with the pictures you posted. 

Don't get too worked up, if you're happy with your growth then that's all that matters. Congrats. Maybe you can take a few clear pictures now and post your progress in 3-6 months so we can all see what you're seeing in the mirror.

----------


## Herbaliser

> Look herbalizer, I'm all for the natural path. I'm currently trying to treat my hair loss as naturally as I can. The issue you're having with everyone is that your pictures aren't clear and don't show any sign of new growth. You might have amazing growth clearly visible to you while starring in the mirror but when you make those claims and post pictures that don't back up your claims, people will NATURALLY be skeptical. You could've said the big 3 grew your hair back and would still be getting the same responses with the pictures you posted. 
> 
> Don't get too worked up, if you're happy with your growth then that's all that matters. Congrats. Maybe you can take a few clear pictures now and post your progress in 3-6 months so we can all see what you're seeing in the mirror.


 Your sarcastic response made my point.

----------


## GroughBack

> Look herbalizer, I'm all for the natural path. I'm currently trying to treat my hair loss as naturally as I can. The issue you're having with everyone is that your pictures aren't clear and don't show any sign of new growth. You might have amazing growth clearly visible to you while starring in the mirror but when you make those claims and post pictures that don't back up your claims, people will NATURALLY be skeptical. You could've said the big 3 grew your hair back and would still be getting the same responses with the pictures you posted.
> 
> Don't get too worked up, if you're happy with your growth then that's all that matters. Congrats. Maybe you can take a few clear pictures now and post your progress in 3-6 months so we can all see what you're seeing in the mirror.


 Vic, just thought I'd jump in here with pictures that show undeniable significant baby terminal hairs, with many more on the way. just 4 months in. It is very possible without pharms, and if its proof your looking for hope this helps.
 I'll continue taking pictures throughout. Since you can clearly see from this that these are young new terminal hairs where there were obviously none. It will be very easy to see that the natural approach works. Granted I have not been using Herbaliser's potion, but I do not doubt his results.

----------


## GroughBack

> Look herbalizer, I'm all for the natural path. I'm currently trying to treat my hair loss as naturally as I can. The issue you're having with everyone is that your pictures aren't clear and don't show any sign of new growth. You might have amazing growth clearly visible to you while starring in the mirror but when you make those claims and post pictures that don't back up your claims, people will NATURALLY be skeptical. You could've said the big 3 grew your hair back and would still be getting the same responses with the pictures you posted.
> 
> Don't get too worked up, if you're happy with your growth then that's all that matters. Congrats. Maybe you can take a few clear pictures now and post your progress in 3-6 months so we can all see what you're seeing in the mirror.


 Vic, just thought I'd jump in here with pictures that show undeniable significant baby terminal hairs, with many more on the way. just 4 months in. It is very possible without pharms, and if its proof your looking for hope this helps.
 I'll continue taking pictures throughout. Since you can clearly see from this that these are young new terminal hairs where there were obviously none. It will be very easy to see that the natural approach works. Granted I have not been using Herbaliser's potion, but I do not doubt his results. https://www.baldtruthtalk.com/album....chmentid=50813

----------

